# Opinion from Prague



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

True or not I just got this in an email from a friend. Real or not it is exactly what I have been thinking. I also know I'm not alone in that opinion.



> translated into English from an article in the Prague newspaper, Prager Zeitungon:
> 
> The danger to America is not Barack Obama, but a citizenry capable of entrusting a man like him with the Presidency. It will be far easier to limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the necessary common sense and good judgment to a depraved electorate willing to have such a man for their president. The problem is much deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of what ails America . Blaming the prince of fools should not blind anyone to the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince. The Republic can survive a Barack Obama, who is, after all, merely a fool. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools, such as those who made him their President.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with this as well.

Obama is just a figure head (like all presidents). The real problem is who is in Congress. Yes the President pushes what policies he wants but it is Congress who passes them or approves them. Then we have the "public" who are getting brain washed or follow blindly these figure heads.

The root of all the problems that the US is facing is people are relying on goverment too much....for income, food, way of life, etc. Then the same thought process of people that the goverment will fix things all by itself. We need to get back to a nation that is more self reliant and can think for themselves. Goverment should only be there in extreme situations.....ie disasters, help people who can't help themselves (handicaped, disabled, etc), infra structure such as roadways and the like, etc.

I read or heard the other day about how FHA is going to be asking for a bail out.... Yep the housing situation sure is getting better like reports are saying... uke:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

If this was coming from Poland I'd give it more credence.
Czechs are noted for their secular belief in debauchery and capitulation.
I'm half Czech and have been told half is better than full. :wink: 
BL,,,elections have consequences and since Obama is the choice,,,,**** this country!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Well **** the 51% that voted for him.
Personally I don't worry about the Obama's or their 51% anymore.
When the pain gets bad enough under this Administration,,,sanity will be in the majority again.
What ever happens though,,,the dumbing down of America is irreversible for most of the 51%.


----------

